# Detective John Hobbs



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Detective*

*John Hobbs*

Phoenix Police Department, Arizona

End of Watch: Monday, March 3, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 43
*Tour:* 21 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 3/3/2014
*Weapon:* Handgun
*Suspect:* Shot and killed

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Detective John Hobbs was shot and killed as he and other members of the Fugitive Apprehension Team attempted to serve a felony warrant on a man who had recently been released from prison.

The subject fled in a vehicle and was pursued by the detectives until crashing at the intersection of 43rd Avenue and Bethany Home Road. The subject then fled on foot. He opened fire on the detectives as they pursued him, striking Detective Hobbs and a second detective. Despite being mortally wounded, Detective Hobbs was able to return fire and fatally shot the subject.

Both wounded detectives were transported to St. Joseph's Hospital in critical condition. Detective Hobbs succumbed to his wounds at the hospital.

Detective Hobbs had served with the Phoenix Police Department for 21 years. He is survived by his wife and three children.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Police Chief Daniel V. Garcia
Phoenix Police Department
620 W Washington Street
Phoenix, AZ 85003

Phone: (602) 262-7626

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21947-detective-john-hobbs#ixzz2v1Xm1Cue


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

RIP Brother Hobbs.


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

I've seen it in the news this morning, so sad  My heart goes out to his family and friends!


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Prayers and thoughts go to him and his family, as well as the other detective involved!


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

This one hurts. I recently had the pleasure of working a case with Detective Hobbs unit, chasing down a cop shooter who was on the run. They were an impressive and agressive bunch of cops, who never gave up. In the end Det. Hobbs lived up to this standard. Det. Hobbs boss described Det. Hobbs to me after the incident as "A real life stud, the type of guy they make movies about". Coming from his Sgt. that means a lot. I know PPD is hurting right now. Please keep them in your prayers. God Bless You John. Rest In Peace Detecive Hobbs, you are the best of the best, and what any cop should strive to be.


----------

